# 489 Visa - processing time after submitting PCC and Medical



## pomme (Nov 21, 2017)

489 Visa - 

what is the processing time after submitting PCC and Medical


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Depends. If CO had to ask for pcc and medical then 5 to 8 months (normal time frame mentioned on DIBP website for 489 SS). If your application was complete and you uploaded pcc and medical without CO's asking and CO doesn't need anything else from you, then within 3 months.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pomme (Nov 21, 2017)

thank you for the response. what i believe is from the rest that 489 family visa takes more than a year? Is that true.


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi guys! 
Would you please kindly advice if you know. 
I have applied for 489 and have not done my medicals before lodgement a visa application. 
In one month, when I entered my immiaccount I have noticed that there was one option below my information ( visa lodgement date etc) - 
Medicals requested ( something like that) and there was a link to follow. I am pretty sure that when I have submitted my visa application there ware no this option below my name in immi account. So I have done my medicals. 

My question is - does this mean that CO requested already my medicals and that’s mean that my case is in the process 
Or 
This request for medicals is automatic for those who have submitted a visa application. 
I am curious because I am trying to figure out is my case in the process or a CO has not been attached my my case yet. 

How did you guys receive your request for medicals if you have not submitted it before a visa application? Have you got a email from Your CO to do so or have you got a request in immiaccount? 

Thank you very much in advance!!! 
All the Best!


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

tanya19850011 said:


> Hi guys!
> Would you please kindly advice if you know.
> I have applied for 489 and have not done my medicals before lodgement a visa application.
> In one month, when I entered my immiaccount I have noticed that there was one option below my information ( visa lodgement date etc) -
> ...



If you have submitted your application after 1st July 2018, this is a automatic process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

